# Yard tools storage



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

My trenching spade, coal shovel, bar and sledge hammer all sit nicely down the back of my strong box thats bolted down in my van. If I had a long wheelbase truck I might investigate some long boxes that go under the running boards.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Do you have a cab?
If so I would mount strut on the ceiling and then hang pvc pipe using strut straps.


----------

